# Solution Focused Brief Therapy



## rachelynn (Sep 12, 2008)

Has anyone ever had this? what are your thoughts about it? To me it seems like it wouldn't solve much and if a person doesn't know what they want to achieve, I don't see how it could work.

*Solution Focused Brief Therapy (SFBT)* 
Solution-focused therapy, sometimes called "brief therapy," focuses on what clients would like to achieve through therapy rather than on their troubles or mental health issues. The therapist will help the client envision a desirable future, and then map out the small and large changes necessary for the client to undergo to realize her vision. The therapist will seize on any successes the client experiences, to encourage her to build on her strengths rather than dwell on her problems or limitations.


----------



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hmm, interesting. I'm getting my MSW right now and I've never heard of it. Seems more like life coaching than traditional therapy.


----------

